# Questioning Type After Coming Across a Few Cog Function Descriptions



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

So I've been ESTJ for several years now. And for the most part, it fits. But I've been going through some cog function descriptions and other stuff and figured maybe I should re-examine my type.

Here's a bit of Fe inferior description from Naomi Quenk. Bolded I relate to.


* *




For ISTPs (and INTPs), being in the grip often involves workaholism. *As T dominants, work (including personal projects and hobbies), comprises a central component of ISTPs’ identity.* In doing what they enjoy, ISTPs are naturally very disciplined and thorough. When they are in the grip, however, they become obsessive, perfectionistic, and unable to let go of whatever they are doing. During such times, ISTPs may alienate themselves from others, insisting they need more and more time to themselves (this is why ISTPs often test as Enneagram Fives). They become trapped, functioning only in Judging mode (Ti-Fe), while forgoing the Perceiving functions (Se-Ni) in the middle of their functional stack.

As for all types, the process of slipping into grip experiences is often subtle and insidious. *For instance, ISTPs may have a goal in mind for what they want to accomplish that day, only to discover the task much larger than they originally imagined. But because a bigger task poses a greater challenge, they take the bait and see if they can still manage to get it done. The problem, of course, is that this essentially locks them into Judging mode, since any deviation into Se Perceiving will preclude them from accomplishing their goal. This includes closing themselves off to other people, who come to be viewed as intrusions or impediments to their productivity. Consequently, ISTPs who are frequently in the grip may end up ostracizing themselves from other people.*

*What is interesting is that ISTPs, like other types, can be relatively unaware of falling into a grip experience, rationalizing their obsessiveness as being “efficient” or “productive.” Moreover, since grip experiences are fueled by adrenaline, they can feel “good” at some level, allowing for heightened focus and endurance. At the same time, there is a part of ISTPs that knows they are in trouble. When all they can do is compulsively hurl themselves into their work, a part of them realizes this is unsustainable, unbalanced, and potentially destructive.*

*To compensate for the isolation involved with grip behavior, ISTPs may “crutch” their inferior Fe through their relationships, which provides the reassurance that external Fe support is available should they need it. This is why so many ISTPs (and INTPs) struggle when it comes to balancing their work and interpersonal relationships.*

NOTE: not sure what crutch means in this context. it's bolded more because I relate to the struggle to balance interpersonal relationships and work. i'm better at it now, but it's a very natural and persistent problem.

Slippery & Elusive Emotions

For ISTPs and INTPs alike, their Fe is rather naive and childlike. *They may be easily moved by cheesy romantic comedies or sappy love songs, anything that incites their subconscious Fe emotions. *They can also be easy targets for “love at first sight” sorts of infatuation. They may be particularly susceptible to being wooed by Feeling types (especially FJs), who can bypass their typical channels of logic and appeal directly to ISTPs’ less conscious Fe.

*Because of the inferior position of their Fe, ISTPs struggle to intentionally contact or understand their emotions. It’s not they never experience emotions, but only that their emotions seem to have a mind of their own, coming and going as they please.* So even if ISTPs are aware of what emotions are appropriate for a given situation, they often do not “feel” them at the time, engendering a sense of awkwardness or discomfort in emotional situations. They may even experience the desired emotion a few hours later, but it’s almost as though their emotions get “stage fright” when “put on the spot.” *To compensate, ISTPs may try to use their Fe to offer the socially-appropriate words. But without experiencing the emotions directly, they often sound clumsy or contrived in their expressions.* At times, this can be difficult for their romantic partners, particularly for FJ types, who desire a reciprocation of authentic emotional expression. But because of their Fe stage fright, ISTPs may not experience their feelings “at the right times” or can have trouble expressing them when they are present.

*While ISTPs can certainly have trouble contacting their emotions, they usually have little difficulty overriding or detaching from them. Consequently, ISTPs are less apt to struggle with guilt, regret, or shame in the way that other types might. Others may even be surprised how quickly ISTPs can resume “business as usual” after what most would consider tragic or traumatic circumstances. *This should not necessarily be viewed as a flaw in the ISTP, however, but merely a reflection of the unconscious nature of their Fe.





Here's a Fi inferior description from the same author, same book:


* *




The Form of the Inferior Function

One of the manifestations of any inferior function is diminished effectiveness in the use of the developed dominant function. For Extraverted Thinking types, there may be a loss of ability to think logically and take effective action, or an inability to recognize the relevance of logic in a situation. One ESTJ said, I bounce from task to task with no results. I have internal arguments with myself, but I can't come to any conclusion. And an ENTJ observed, *The feeling that I am unappreciated becomes the central thing,* and I can't consider anything else. An ENTJ said that she becomes disorganized and loses things. I'm late to meetings and miss deadlines, and *I focus on non-priority activities and tasks. I procrastinate and do only what is due immediately. *Others report being unable to think, *having tunnel vision,* and being easily fatigued at work. What they normally do very easily requires great effort. An ESTJ described being unable to organize the structure for a work assignment. An ENTJ felt powerless to influence future events significantly. Another reported that, when under great stress, he would lose the capacity for verbal expression and would have difficulty getting his words out. In general, there is an uncharacteristic reduction in productive work accompanied by a feeling of failure.

In the initial stages of the process, ESTJs may lose access to their auxiliary Sensing, while ENTJs may lose access to their auxiliary Intuition. They seem to function only from the neck up, as one ENTJ described it, *operating entirely out of their heads.* *This results in an exaggeration of their Thinking, which they and others experience as the excesses of their natural approach.* It is an example of how a dominant process operates
without the balancing effects of the auxiliary. As dominant and auxiliary functions continue to recede into the background, the qualities of inferior Introverted Feeling become manifested in* hypersensitivity to inner states, outbursts of emotion, and a fear of feeling.* For ESTJs, tertiary Intuition appears in the form of negative possibilities, and ENTJs tertiary Sensing emerges in the form of undeniable facts both serving to confirm their inner turmoil and *fears of being unappreciated and unworthy.* The comparison between dominant and inferior Introverted Feeling is shown in Table 2.

Hypersensitivity to Inner States

Effective dominant Introverted Feeling types use a finely developed awareness of their inner values as a reliable guide for judging themselves and others. In the grip of inferior Introverted Feeling, *Extraverted Thinking types become hypersensitive to their own and others emotions, often misinterpreting comments from others as personal criticism.* In their dominant approach, they typically interpret objectively offered criticism by respected colleagues as an appropriate means to promote excellence. In the grip of their inferior Introverted Feeling, they may easily take offense and overreact to such criticism.

Unaware of the Extraverted Thinking persons vulnerable altered condition, however, colleagues, family members, and friends may communicate criticism as directly as usual. Even mild negative comments may provoke hurt feelings when the Extraverted Thinking type is in this state. ESTJs and ENTJs report having difficulty acknowledging, even to themselves, but particularly to the person who has helped bring about the situation, that their feelings have been hurt. They may lash out at others instead, as the examples below illustrate. I feel that I am being criticized unfairly, said an ESTJ. I blame others for my own faults and find fault with others over nothing. I become demanding because I am in a panic about possibly missing deadlines. I watch the clock. I think lots of negative thoughts, put myself down, *and feel that others dislike and reject me.* *My self-esteem about my abilities gets lower and lower. Note the illogical progression of his thoughts. I think I'm pretty confident about my abilities as a trainer, said an ENTJ. But when I've worked very hard preparing for a training session and am especially tired out, I am plagued with the thought that the trainees don't like me, that they like my colleagues better, especially if the colleague I'm teaching with is a Feeling type.*

Another ENTJ described feeling like a victim persecuted, unappreciated, and used. I don't see things clearly and I can't seem to think. I take things personally and am hypersensitive. I will say something without thinking, then become defensive and feel threatened.
An ESTJ made this observation: I find myself taking a martyr role, alone and unloved, totally unappreciated. Then I shut down. An ENTJ described being particularly sensitive to any signs of being excluded from important roles. When that happens, I feel that my contributions are not being valued. And another ENTJ described feeling isolated or excluded and having a sense that people don't respect me, especially people I respect.
*
In a variation on this theme, some ESTJs and ENTJs describe situations in which they effectively apply their usual action-oriented, logical problem solving. But later (perhaps even years later), if they are in a vulnerable state, they will recall a specific incident and beat themselves up for not being conscious of other peoples feelings. *One ESTJ recalled thinking, Why did I say that to Ellen at that party five years ago? How stupid and insensitive of me!
*Some Extraverted Thinking types are painfully aware of the dilemma they face in dealing with relationship issues within a task-oriented setting. Focusing on others feelings inhibits their ability to take effective Thinking action, though it prevents negative feedback from others about their lack of caring concern.*


Outbursts of Emotion

Effective dominant Introverted Feeling types show an economy of emotional expression. They are typically quite selective and discriminating in revealing their deepest and most cherished values and feelings. Extraverted Thinking types in the grip of inferior Introverted Feeling lack control and discrimination when expressing their inner emotional states. However, their fear of having others witness their rejected, irrational selves strongly motivates them to stay in control if at all possible. They especially worry about losing control in public, particularly at work. Avoiding a public display often results in an even stronger outburst of affect at home, directed at family members, since the emotions
have to be released somewhere. An ENTJ said, I feel lost and out of control. I know I am not myself, but I can't help it. I don't want company or to be touched. I want to be
left alone and I want to escape. I will get a headache or shoulder ache and feel really tense. I feel like crying but try to hide it. I hide my feelings inside and push them down, and then become angry, depressed, and withdrawn, recalled an ESTJ.

Both ESTJs and ENTJs report sometimes feeling suddenly tearful for no apparent reason, and crying in private. However, if the worst happens and they lose control, they may explode in public. This may begin as expressions of intense anger about others incompetence but may quickly evolve into tearful recriminations about a lack of appreciation and recognition.
In recalling one such incident, an ESTJ said, I am normally not an emotional person; at least I don't show my emotions. I am a very steady person externally. My outburst was quite unlike me. One ESTJ said she is more emotional and not calm I'm irritable, can easily snap at people. Another ESTJ woman commented, I get so emotional I can't stand myself.
*
As is the case for all the inferior function expressions, anger is a commonly mentioned response for both ESTJs and ENTJs. *This is as true for women of these types as it is for men. ESTJ and ENTJ women list emotionality as their most frequent grip reaction, and although men of these types mention this much less frequently, they often report episodes of emotionality in describing inferior function experiences.
An ENTJ minister worked hard over a period of five years and saw his church grow from a few hundred to more than a thousand members. Throughout this stressful time he managed all facets of his work calmly and effectively. But one day at a church board meeting, he broke down sobbing, lost all control, and was unable to function in his job. It took him several months to recover completely, during which time his grateful and concerned church officials carried on his work for him.

Extraverted Thinking types may be on shaky ground in situations that call for expressions of feeling. One ESTJ described her difficulty with intimate relationships this way: I'm normally gregarious and outgoing with people. But if I get into a one-on-one relationship that's significant, especially romantically, I can't express what I feel or what I'm experiencing. Eventually, I blurt out some really exaggerated emotion at exactly the wrong time. I feel childish and silly and don't want to ever do that again.


Fear of Feeling 
*
Talking about innermost values, feelings, and concerns is quite difficult even for dominant Introverted Feeling types.* Jung (1976a) observed that the very fact that thoughts can generally be expressed more intelligibly than feelings demands a more than ordinary descriptive or artistic ability before the real wealth of this feeling can be even approximately presented or communicated to the world (p. 388).

Effective dominant Introverted Feeling types accept the nuances of feeling they experience as natural and welcome evidence of their own inner complexity. But feelings and emotions intruding into the consciousness of an Extraverted Thinking type who is in the grip of inferior Introverted Feeling are experienced as so alien and overwhelming that
they are inexpressible. *From a Thinking point of view, the eruption of illogical, uncontrolled, and disorderly feelings is like being at the mercy of strange and overwhelming forces that threaten a persons equilibrium, if not his or her whole existence. As a result, Extraverted Thinking types are rarely able to communicate their distress to others, often maintaining their typical controlled demeanor* while fearing that they will lose control of their emotions. In extreme instances, they may be terrified that they are going crazy.

To fend off the feared result, initial attempts involve maintaining cool and detached effectiveness and objectivity. *Casual observers will not detect the intense inner battle for control. More careful observation, however, may reveal uncharacteristic silence, withdrawal, moodiness, or flat and depressed affect.* *Men and women of both types typically report becoming uncharacteristically quiet and withdrawn.* An ESTJ described feeling a swirling in the pit of my stomach and a desperate attempt to figure out why and to define my reaction logically.
*Because the Extraverted Thinking type has few resources for communicating what is going on inside, potential helpers may remain largely unaware of any distress, even when the person is in serious trouble. *The despair, sense of isolation, and feeling of worthlessness may become so extreme that the person may become severely depressed, sometimes requiring medication or hospitalization*. Acquaintances and colleagues may be surprised to learn that such an episode has occurred because until final control is lost, the ESTJ or ENTJ may appear fairly normal. I'm calm on the outside, in control, very logical, solve problems, yet it ties me up inside, said an ENTJ. This manifestation of the inferior is an exaggeration of the dominant Introverted Feeling types economy of emotional expression.*

Two Extraverted Thinking types described their experiences with their inferior functions in these ways after their episodes had run their course:
I became overly sensitive and tried to cover it with biting sarcasm. My energy was focused inside and I felt shaky. I wanted to be alone. I put on a front of being a strong soldier, but it was really only a protective shell to hide my vulnerability. I was different in being very negative. Everything appeared bleak. I was disoriented and aggressive. I talked to myself more. I got emotional (angry or sad, tearful or despondent). In very bad cases, I even contemplated suicide.





I've read through every other inferior cog function description, but these are the only two that stand out as moderately relatable. I'm certain I'm feeling inferior, although I'm not sure which (Fe or Fi) I use. 

One of the reasons I've never considered IXTP is that I do consider myself an extrovert. 
@Pinina


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

First, I think we should figure out which feeling function you use: 

Fe= your emotions are external based- generally come off as bubbly, more touch feeler types. They feel emotions on more of a broad scale. They absorb others emotions without even having to step in their shoes. Ex. man walks in a bar and starts to feel angry. He turns around and sees theirs an angry man near him that he didn't even notice. So the man absorbed the other man's anger. This can lead the Fe user to question what they themselves are feeling. Their goal is have their group conform to one set of morals, to keep the peace. Fe users are more in tune with others emotions. 

Fi= emotions are internal based- can come across as cold or aloof at first. They feel their own emotions very deeply. If you asked a Fi user what they were feeling they would be able to tell you. Their goal is let everyone be their authentic selves and express their values even if it means losing group harmony. But since Fi users do like harmony they will try and calm down the one person in the group who is upset rather than saying "Everybody settle down. (Fe)" Fi users are strongly in tune with their own emotions. 

Fe vs Fi test 

1.Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)?
2.Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? 
3.Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? 
4.Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?
5.Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi) 
6.Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? 
7.Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? 
8.Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? 
9.Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) 
10.In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? 

Ti-Fe types, such as INTP’s, are likely to believe a person must use reason to consider what the correct solution is. They are likely to believe that the solution based on reason is the morally just one. This goes for Fe-Ti (INFJ) to a much lesser degree since the “common good” is prioritized and the reason is secondary. Fe-Ti (INFJ) might use reason to advocate for the common good.

Te-Fi types, such as ISTJ’s and INTJ’s are likely to believe that a person can discern what is morally correct through objective facts and by reflecting upon individualized principles. They are likely to believe that the best solution is the solution represented by facts outside of them. Fi-Te (INFP’s) has this to a lesser degree. They are no less capable, but they prioritize the “rightness” discovered within themselves. They make appeals to facts in the outside world.

How Fi Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

How Fe Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

Then figure out which thinking function you use: 

Ti is never stumped by a problem, but will instead find some way to “rig it” and solve it. Stuck in a room? Ti will find a way out.

Extraverted Thinking- Te always is objective. It also gets stumped by the facts if there is no obvious, logical solution. Locked in a room with no way out? Te can’t fix it. But Te can make a crap-load of money and knows how to plan for success.

Te gets sh!t done. Ti wants to know what sh!t is.
Te is objective reasoning. The car is blue. 
Ti is subjective reasoning. How does a car work? 

Te as 1st function- Te-dom- The boss in the room. The planner. The organizer. Big money maker. Driven to success. Annoyed by “lazy” people.

Ti as first function- Ti-dom- Not the boss in the room. The guy in the corner who just took apart something and put it back together. Or sat listening to your argument and then dismantled it with one well-placed logical question. The problem solver who laughs when other people are stumped. 

Te as second function- Aux-Te- Blunt. To the point. Motivated to accomplish. Natural planner. Can tell other people what to do and how to do it. Expects results. Motivated by money and success… but not inclined to be “the boss” unless forced.

Ti as second function- Aux-Ti- Problem solver. Doesn’t see any factual impasse as troubling. Quietly analyzes a situation and does something about it. Isn’t motivated by success so much as deeper understanding. 

Te as third function- Tert-Te- Fi controls it and dampens it, but it’s still blunt. Motivated to do stuff. Make plans. Organize their environment and other people. Bossiness. 

Ti as third function- Tert-Ti- Self-analyzes and sharpens Fe, but Fe dominates it. More interested in knowing why something happened than in organizing the external world. 

Te as 4th function- Inferior-Te- Weak. Under-developed. Can become obstinate and dig in its heels when Fi is pushed too far or challenged. Turns blunt if annoyed. Finds satisfaction from productivity and motivates the user to complete task. The user has a tendency to be bossy and controlling if Te is used too much.

Ti as 4th function- Inferior Ti- Weak. Under-developed. Can become intensely critical of others’ logic and self-conscious if Fe is battered around. Gets angry and defensive if forced into a corner. Unconcerned with financial gain. 

Te vs Ti test 

1.Are you more about applying logic/organization to your external world (Te) or inner world (Ti)? 
2.Are you more about execution and effective organization (Te)? Or ideas and logical understanding (Ti)? 
3.Are you more about organization for efficiency, by the book, like to make things happen, and systematic (Te)? Or about analyzing everything, taking things apart to know how they work, and checking for accuracy or inconsistencies? (Ti) 
4.You have a gadget in front of you. Do you take the gadget and see what you can do with it? See what results you can achieve with it? Ask how can I make this happen? And what external impact can it cause? (Te) Or do you take apart the gadget to understand the parts or essence of it. Do you ask how does the gadget work? Is this accurate? Is this consistent? (Ti)?
5.Do you want to USE information (Te) Or UNDERSTAND it (Ti)? 
6.Do you want to figure out how things can get done/results focused (Te)? Or understand how things are and fit together/ knowledge focused (Ti)? 
7.Do you like to come up with a decision and stick with it (Te)? Or always open for new insights and ways to perfect an idea (Ti)?
8.Do you organize your bookshelf by tallest to shortest books (Te)? Or favorite to least favorite books (Ti)? 
9.Do you focus on organizing things into a unified whole/look at how things relate to one another (Te)? Or focused on separating things into their unique parts and classifying things (Ti)? Example, who are you in this conversation? Hubby (Te) or Wife (Ti) 
Hubby: I want to go to the blue hardware store
Wife: I want to go to Lowes 

How Te Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

How Ti Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Okey, let's go. So I couldn't really get much from the inferior descriptions, as you seemed to identify with both (which makes sense, since they're both feeling functions). 

What do you think of ENFJs and INFPs? INFJs and ENFPs? (Don't be PC.)

Which do you _like_ the most, out of Ne and Ni, and which is your strongest?

Can you describe your relation to Si, Se, Te and Ti? (Most important, Te and Ti.)

Also, check these out.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Kitty23 said:


> First, I think we should figure out which feeling function you use:
> 
> Fe= your emotions are external based- generally come off as bubbly, more touch feeler types. They feel emotions on more of a broad scale. They absorb others emotions without even having to step in their shoes. Ex. man walks in a bar and starts to feel angry. He turns around and sees theirs an angry man near him that he didn't even notice. So the man absorbed the other man's anger. This can lead the Fe user to question what they themselves are feeling. Their goal is have their group conform to one set of morals, to keep the peace. Fe users are more in tune with others emotions.


I don't believe that hypothetical would be possible. The Fe user cannot absorb emotions without even a subconscious awareness of the person projecting. If the hypothetical you gave were actually true, than you could put a Few user in a room and another person in the room hidden behind a screen and the Fe user could detect the other person's emotion sans any sort of sensory indicator.

I enjoy it more when everyone gets along, and I am mindful of others whose values can lead to potential group conflict, but I wouldn't say I'm looking to create a singular group harmony. I will step in if the emotional balance is inappropriately out of whack for the setting, though. Eg, I will tell people to knock it off if they start to fight at a party/wedding/etc.


> Fi= emotions are internal based- can come across as cold or aloof at first. They feel their own emotions very deeply. If you asked a Fi user what they were feeling they would be able to tell you. Their goal is let everyone be their authentic selves and express their values even if it means losing group harmony. But since Fi users do like harmony they will try and calm down the one person in the group who is upset rather than saying "Everybody settle down. (Fe)" Fi users are strongly in tune with their own emotions.


I am not aloof or cold. I'm actually quite a warm and engaging person, although I can be blunt and unfraid to not emotionally engage with other people if not in the mood.

I do feel deeply, but I have a hard time expressing my feelings. I have found that words do not do feelings justice in explanation.

I know how I feel if the current situation is the trigger, but I am not always aware about my feelings. There are points where I will feel something and then have to stop and figure out what it is and why I am feeling it. However, I would say that these mystery feelings do not have an outside, human trigger. They function more like sleeper cell units that appear from within at random, unprovoked times.


Being Feeling inferior, I don't really care about anyone expressing their authentic selves. Not even on my radar of interest. You either say what you think or you don't.

Regarding conflict: if I know one person better than others in a conflict, I will end the conflict by directing myself towards them. However, I have no issue telling everyone to shut up, although I will address each individual directly rather than the group as a whole.

As a side note, I'm also very aware of body positions in an argument; I notice it when people act out their feelings subconsciously through their bodies. 


> Fe vs Fi test
> 
> 1.Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)?


Probably Fi, although I don't care about authenticity and identity. Those are of no active interest to me.



> 2.Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)?


I think social masks have their time and place, within limits. I would agree that they are tools and can be wielded with good effect if used properly. I don't care about whether or not everyone wants to be themselves or not. No interest in other people's concerns with identity.

I also don't find social convention an issue unless it impedes a task or goal or is just generally inefficient.

I am not sure how one can move with the flow if they don't agree with the flow. Although I supppose I can see how that might apply to an extent in the work place. Sometimes you have to work with the broken system to fix something; just standing against it on the whole usually isn't very effective.


> 3.Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)?


Definitely my own. Other people's emotions irritate me if they're not neutral-positive.


> 4.Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?


More the second than the first. I often don't know how I've made others feel until someone else points it out. However, I'm good at discerning reactions to what I say when engaged in a conversation where I am trying to actively connect with the person. 


> 5.Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi)


The second unless conversation is of a written nature. Also this can sometimes shift depending on context, although Fi version is still predominant go-to method.


> 6.Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)?


Absolutely the second.


> 7.Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)?


 Second. Not sure how the first would work unless we're talking really high level principle of stuff.

8.Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? 
9.Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) 

Second, although I'm really despising this authenticity theme.


> 10.In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)?


If I'm in the argument and I realize it's not appropriate, I leave the setting. I won't change my views without reason, but I'm not going to stand around being stubborn. What value does that have?

Regarding dealing with conflict by others, think I already answered this.


> Ti-Fe types, such as INTP’s, are likely to believe a person must use reason to consider what the correct solution is. They are likely to believe that the solution based on reason is the morally just one. This goes for Fe-Ti (INFJ) to a much lesser degree since the “common good” is prioritized and the reason is secondary. Fe-Ti (INFJ) might use reason to advocate for the common good.
> 
> Te-Fi types, such as ISTJ’s and INTJ’s are likely to believe that a person can discern what is morally correct through objective facts and by reflecting upon individualized principles. They are likely to believe that the best solution is the solution represented by facts outside of them. Fi-Te (INFP’s) has this to a lesser degree. They are no less capable, but they prioritize the “rightness” discovered within themselves. They make appeals to facts in the outside world.
> 
> ...





> Te vs Ti test
> 
> 1.Are you more about applying logic/organization to your external world (Te) or inner world (Ti)?


Probably external, although internal inconsistencies can and do bother me.


> 2.Are you more about execution and effective organization (Te)? Or ideas and logical understanding (Ti)?


Ideas and execution. Effective organization isn't something I care about unless it's impeding me. Logical understanding matters if I'm grasping a new concept; I need to understand how something functions and fits within a larger world picture. However, I wouldn't say this is a dominant behavior.



> 3.Are you more about organization for efficiency, by the book, like to make things happen, and systematic (Te)? Or about analyzing everything, taking things apart to know how they work, and checking for accuracy or inconsistencies? (Ti)


I'm beginning to hope the Ti descriptions aren't as terrible as the Te ones in this.



> 4.You have a gadget in front of you. Do you take the gadget and see what you can do with it? See what results you can achieve with it? Ask how can I make this happen? And what external impact can it cause? (Te) Or do you take apart the gadget to understand the parts or essence of it. Do you ask how does the gadget work? Is this accurate? Is this consistent? (Ti)?


Absolutely the first. Second if I have a lot of spare time. I've found the better I understand something the better it can serve its purpose.


> 5.Do you want to USE information (Te) Or UNDERSTAND it (Ti)?


Use.


> 6.Do you want to figure out how things can get done/results focused (Te)? Or understand how things are and fit together/ knowledge focused (Ti)?


Mostly first.



> 7.Do you like to come up with a decision and stick with it (Te)? Or always open for new insights and ways to perfect an idea (Ti)?


Entirely depends on context.



> 8.Do you organize your bookshelf by tallest to shortest books (Te)? Or favorite to least favorite books (Ti)?


I throw my books in a pile. No regard for order of any kind, except the one with the most waterproof jacket goes on top so it can serve as an optional space for my drink.



> 9.Do you focus on organizing things into a unified whole/look at how things relate to one another (Te)? Or focused on separating things into their unique parts and classifying things (Ti)? Example, who are you in this conversation? Hubby (Te) or Wife (Ti)
> Hubby: I want to go to the blue hardware store
> Wife: I want to go to Lowes


Bad question.


> How Te Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction
> 
> How Ti Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

@Coburn MyersBriggs types and Cognitive function stacks don't actually correlate as closely as they are supposed to.

Just look at me: MyersBriggs-wise, I am an Introvert, an iNtuitor, a Thinker, and a Perceiver (INTP), but my strongest cognitive functions are Ne, Fi, and Ti (≈ENFP?).


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry for the formatting mess and the unfinished answers. Am currently occupied and will have to fix later.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Simpson17866 said:


> @Coburn MyersBriggs types and Cognitive function stacks don't actually correlate as closely as they are supposed to.
> 
> Just look at me: MyersBriggs-wise, I am an Introvert, an iNtuitor, a Thinker, and a Perceiver (INTP), but my strongest cognitive functions are Ne, Fi, and Ti (≈ENFP?).


I don't really know you, though, so I can't "aha" the discrepancies in your own character.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

I would also recommend to read these:

What about inferior Fi? I adore your previous... - Funky MBTI in Fiction
Could you explain inferior Fe the way you did... - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I think you use Fi, but it is lower on your stack. Would you agree you use Te then? So if you use Fi and Te then I believe you are either an ESTJ= Te, Si, Ne, Fi....or ENTJ= Te, Ni, Se, Fi. 

So you need to figure out if you use more Si than Se and more Ne than Ni. 

How Si Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

How Se Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

How Ne Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

How Ni Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Pinina said:


> Okey, let's go. So I couldn't really get much from the inferior descriptions, as you seemed to identify with both (which makes sense, since they're both feeling functions).
> 
> What do you think of ENFJs and INFPs? INFJs and ENFPs? (Don't be PC.)
> 
> ...


Relate to the EJ and EP descriptions about equally. Relate more to the EP description in terms of energy usage. 

Regarding various types:


INFP: knew one (self-typed) in real life. Didn't like him. Weak and insipid character. My impression of him was made worse by the fact that he was a god-awful boyfriend of a friend. 

Outside of him, I have no overarching opinion of INFPs.

ENFJ: Don't know any IRL so can't say. 

INFJ: My good friend is an INFJ. We get along fantastically when we get along. Probably the only person I can talk to for extensive periods of time without getting irritated/bored/worn out. There is always something new to talk about, so it's a lot of fun. It's rare, but when we do fight, the fallout is nasty. We'd have stopped being friends a long time ago if the INFJ didn't put in the effort to rebuild the connection. I'm the type of person where if I think you're a hassle, I cut you and move onto other things. I have no fear of being alone, so I'm not afraid to end connections if I think they've lost their worth. On a side note, the INFJ is a real pleasure to talk to. Very insightful and always takes my inquiries seriously. We have great conversations.

ENFP: My cousin is one. We get along very well. Again, we're still close because the ENFP is much more forgiving of my temperament. We have great fun when we hang out; a lot of zany hypotheticals and what-ifs. We spend hours just shooting ideas around and building things off one another.

I relate more strongly to Ne and Si descriptions, although I'm wondering if maybe I'm actually Se/Ni. But I never relate to those descriptions, so I'm not sure. 

Do you have any specific posts of each you'd recommend I read?

EDIT: a few things

1. I can also talk to the ENFP for extensive amounts of time. So I'll change my original statement; those two people are the only ones I can talk to for a long time without getting irritated. 

I also have an ESTP and ISFJ friend. I get along great with the ESTP; we're great drinking buddies. We just hang out and talk about things we want to do or stupid shit we find unbelievable. The ESTP is great about never getting emotionally worked up. Always fun, always even, always very mentally together. The XSFJ is...high maintenance. Not a bad relationship, but one that takes a LOT of effort to maintain.


2. Personally, I like the feel of Ne more, but I think that's because I have a better understanding of it as a concept. Ni to me is a very vague thing...I understand it by thinking of it as Si but for ideas. instead of sensory details.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Kitty23 said:


> I think you use Fi, but it is lower on your stack. Would you agree you use Te then? So if you use Fi and Te then I believe you are either an ESTJ= Te, Si, Ne, Fi....or ENTJ= Te, Ni, Se, Fi.


I'm beginning to think I'm probably more Te based. I do use Ti in some instances, but on the whole I think I prefer Te. 



> So you need to figure out if you use more Si than Se and more Ne than Ni.
> 
> How Si Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction
> 
> ...


*
Regarding Si, I relate to Aux Si. And this portion from tert Si:*

Oh, do you want to know everything I learned about Ancient Egypt / the Klingon Conflict? I have all the details right here! I have a box of Star Wars memorabilia in my closet. Oh, I remember that smell… this tastes like my grandmother’s cookies… no, that’s not how “they’re” is spelled.

*And this portion from inferior Si:*

No, I didn’t remember that it’s your birthday… but I wanted to remember! Show me how you did it, and then I’ll try it. How… how did I remember the name of that fictional character in the cartoon I used to watch when I was a kid? That’s random!



*Regarding Se, I strongly relate to Aux Se:*

Auxiliary Se (ISXP): I could be doing one of six things right now, and I’m bored just standing here, so let’s go out and do something! I want to go bike riding again this weekend; there’s this gorgeous place in the mountains that you have to see to believe, but it’s a six mile ride so pack your gear. Uh oh, she’s mad. I saw her facial expression change for a second, and that’s never a good sign. I want to try out lots of things, and test my body to see what it can do. I can learn to do this quickly, and then I want to help you learn it. Come with me! Don’t just stand there, we can do this! *Right now, I’m chilling in the backyard with a glass of tea and watching the light move through the trees, but later I want to go rock climbing.* I can’t wait! It’s going to be awesome! I can trust what I have experienced first-hand.
*
Only thing I don't connect with is noticing people's facial expressions. I notice tone and word choice and posture long before I notice facial expressions.*
*
Bolded underlined portion is pretty much me on the weekend, every weekend.*

*Agree with this from Tert Se:*

Let’s do something fun this weekend, something physical. I want to feel the burn in my legs! I don’t mind taking risks, because it’s fun to get an adrenaline rush.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Kitty23 said:


> I think you use Fi, but it is lower on your stack. Would you agree you use Te then? So if you use Fi and Te then I believe you are either an ESTJ= Te, Si, Ne, Fi....or ENTJ= Te, Ni, Se, Fi.
> 
> So you need to figure out if you use more Si than Se and more Ne than Ni.
> 
> ...


*Relate to Tert Ne and none of the others.

Relate to this from Dom Ni:*

Visualizing my goals, and my future, makes me happy and energizes me! I can see where I want to be, and where I am, and come up with each step necessary to reach my dreams. 
*
Relate to Tert Ni most:*

*I love the silence. It allows me to think about my future, and what I want to accomplish. I like to come up with new ways of doing or seeing things.* Don’t tell anyone, but I like symbolism, archetypes, and mysteries. I find them interesting. I sometimes feel like I know what is going to happen, before it happens… and I’m usually right. I don’t know how I knew that about you; I just did. I can visualize a goal, and won’t stop until I turn it into a reality.
*
Bolded underlined is me a lot of the time.*


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@Kitty23

*Regarding Te:

Relate entirely to Te-dom description.

Tert Te:
*
I suspect this project will take me another couple of hours, but I’m going to give myself extra time just in case. Look, either you can prove aliens exist or you can’t, and if you can’t, they probably don’t exist. Let’s talk about this idea to see if it’s even possible, on a factual level. 

*Regarding Ti:

I STRONGLY don't relate to the "let's ignore the facts in this case" comment. Can't imagine doing that at all. I think I wrote in the things your type would never say thread that one thing an ESTJ would never write is "facts of the matter aside..."*

*Relate to aux Ti a lot more:*

I can take this situation or problem apart and reassemble it. That sounds illogical, so I’m going to ignore it. If I have time, I’ll argue with it. Look, cut the crap and get to the point. THIS is the problem and THIS is how we fix it. Did you enjoy my three word answer? It really annoys me when people take too long to explain something, because it’s easy for me to sum it up in a few words. No, I understand the system, I have it, let’s start in on it and get things done! Hop to it! Chop chop!
*
And to some tert Ti:*

Please be as clear and concise in your explanation as possible, so the message isn’t lost in theatricality. I’m sorry, but I see a logical inconsistency in the statement you just made; may I point it out to you so we can talk about it?
*
When I'm having a serious conversation, I'm very precise about words and definitions. I want to make sure everything is understood clearly so the message is communicated without error or misunderstanding. 

If someone is talking and they use a word that can have multiple interpretations, I will stop them and force them to clearly define their words so that we can have a clear conversation. It drives my XSFJ friend absolutely fucking crazy because it forces her to very carefully consider her words when we talk about more serious things. 

One thing that occurs a lot is that when someone makes a claim, I will instantly see where the claim does not work/apply. I then have to mentally work out why and whether or not this breaks the claim altogether or if some special condition must be accounted for in these circumstances before I can accept that point and move onto the next part of the conversation.

It works well enough most of the time, as it's a very quick process. But oftentimes a conversation about the exception will lead to a conversation derail (especially with my INFJ friend) and then we end up somewhere entirely different than where we started and intended to go. I don't mind, unless I'm really interested in the main point. 
*


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

On a side note, I love how all these links lead to pictures of Dean Winchester. Yes please.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

It looks like I'm more strongly Fi/Te based on Kitty's test and the link descriptions. 

I guess maybe the real question lies with Ne/Si and Se/Ni.

So I dunno why I relate so much to the Fe inferior description. Maybe Feeling inferior in general is pretty similar across the baord.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Coburn said:


> So I've been ESTJ for several years now. And for the most part, it fits. But I've been going through some cog function descriptions and other stuff and figured maybe I should re-examine my type.
> 
> Here's a bit of Fe inferior description from Naomi Quenk. Bolded I relate to.
> 
> ...


Types don't change.
You can nurture other functions, but one MBTI type will always be your nature.
It's like being born right handed, and developing your left to become ambidextrous.
In the end, your right hand is still your natural one.



For wherever it's relevant, I am a
*Practitioner Verified INTP*
Enneagram 5 / Tritype Unknown
˜`˜"°º❤º°"˜`˜​


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Okey, so at this point, I think you are either ESTJ, ISFP or ESFP. If you are "supposed" to be feeling inferior, I can only see ESTJ really. Why do you think you might be Se/Ni if you relate more to Ne/Si?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, Dean Winchester is awesome! I'm getting the sense your not a big fan of my tests....but I think doing these last two will help you realize what your other functions are besides Te and Fi. 

Se vs Si test 

1. Do you listen to the same music over and over again because "It's the best music out there?" (Se) or because "I just always have-habit? (Si)? 
2.Do you notice all the details of the present moment? Do you notice all of the tiny details in a painting? (Se)? Or do you notice the present details but compare them to past experiences? (Si) 
3.Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or get stuck in an outdated routine, want tradition, are nostalgic, and relive past experiences (Si)? 
3.Are you about being spontaneous (Se) or rules and regulation (Si)? 
4.How do you handle a new situation? Do your senses shift through data and identifies what is the most relevant and most critical in the current situation. Do you seize opportunities as they present themselves? Do you troubleshoot and seek a tactical advantage? (Se) Or do your senses relate the present situation to past experience? Do you ask “how did I handle something like this last time”? Do you evaluate similarities and differences? Do you apply proven techniques to the challenges of the current circumstances? (Si)
5.Do you look for external sensory experiences such as roller coasters, scary movies, race car driving? (Se) Or internal sensory experiences such knowing how your body feels during Yoga or immediately knowing when you are full (Si)? 
6.Do dress with a flair of boldness; have a keen eye for aesthetics, and have an enjoyment for the finer things in life (Se)? Or is your style traditional and conservative? (Si) 
7.Would you say “I can tell that’s a car because it has wheels, it’s moving, it looks like others cars, it’s made by Ford” (Se) or “Cars in my mind are always purple, therefore that moving vehicle is not a car” (Si)? 
8.After a long day at work do you put on a new movie (Se) or a movie you’ve already seen (simply for the familiarity and nostalgia) (Si)? 
9.While in a forest do you notice the rich detail in the whole forest - the trees, their color and texture, their sounds, their smells, the pattern of light and dark... (Se)? Or note that this forest has always been here and recalls being in a forest from childhood, smelling that smell and the fun of playing hide and seek behind the trees... (Si)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Se)? You are busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I’m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren’t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping… it’s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I’m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds!

Or (Si)? relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I’m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that’s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushy taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR… I’ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won’t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him…

Ne vs Ni test 

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 
2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 
3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 
4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 
5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 
6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 
7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 
8.Do you focus on “what if's” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 
9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Coburn said:


> It looks like I'm more strongly Fi/Te based on Kitty's test and the link descriptions.
> 
> I guess maybe the real question lies with Ne/Si and Se/Ni.
> 
> So I dunno why I relate so much to the Fe inferior description. Maybe Feeling inferior in general is pretty similar across the baord.


Yeah, it's pretty common to relate to one's inferior in the opposite orientation. So if that's the only reason you're doubting, I'd stick with Te-dom.

Also, you said earlier you can't relate to Se/Ni. Then you're probably not Se/Ni ;D I'm Ne/Si as well and have not, to date, been able to relate to either Ni or Se; Ni in particular just blows my mind.

One difference between Ti dom and aux is that Ti aux has a stronger focus on external aims, because the Ti serves the dominant function which is extraverted. This can mimic Te. Personally, I'm a Ti aux and sometimes relate to Te descriptions for this reason, and sometimes I think I use Te - so the reverse could easily happen in your case. That might explain why you relate a lot more to the Ti aux than the Ti dom.

Anyway, looking through this thread, I don't see anything that conflicts with ESTJ for you. But I am not a great typer or anything. ;D


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Kitty23 said:


> Yes, Dean Winchester is awesome! I'm getting the sense your not a big fan of my tests....but I think doing these last two will help you realize what your other functions are besides Te and Fi.


I don't have a problem with the tests except when they make asinine assumptions. Nothing against you.

And yes, Dean Winchester is fantastic. The only reason I stuck with Supernatural; Sam I just wanted to strangle for being a moron.



> Se vs Si test
> 
> 1. Do you listen to the same music over and over again because "It's the best music out there?" (Se) or because "I just always have-habit? (Si)?


When I relisten to music over and over it is because I enjoy the emotional rush it gives me. When I finally become numb to the rush, I stop listening.

So neither?



> 2.Do you notice all the details of the present moment? Do you notice all of the tiny details in a painting? (Se)? Or do you notice the present details but compare them to past experiences? (Si)


First. Regarding the Si, what past experience can you compare a painting to? Not seeing how experience and painting are terribly comparable.


> 3.Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or get stuck in an outdated routine, want tradition, are nostalgic, and relive past experiences (Si)? [/Quote ]
> 
> This is a bad question. Si isn't about outdated routine or tradition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@Pinina 

What would you say is my enneagram type?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

So it looks like you use Te, Fi, Ne, and Si as your primary functions. And you identify as an extrovert right? So that either leaves ESTJ= Te, Si, Ne, Fi....or ENFP= Ne, Fi, Te, Si. Your Ne seems to be really high as well, that's why I'm throwing ENFP out there 

So I would say which dominant function resonates with you more? 

Dominant Te (EXTJ): Here is the plan, and the steps needed to accomplish it. I can learn anything complicated. This is your responsibility, and I expect a status report. I measure success by objective means (best-seller lists, stock reports, etc). I have a second plan if the first one fails. Anything can be organized for greater results. This isn’t working right; let me fix it. Here is how you can accomplish your goals. Controlling one’s emotions is important. It takes an hour and ten minutes to get there, with 30 minutes allotment for a traffic jam. We can comfortably do this in two weeks, yes. These are the facts, and if something doesn’t measure the facts, I intend to challenge it.

Or 

Dominant Ne (ENXP): So, what you are REALLY saying, even though you’re disguising it behind bullshit, is this. Do you want to know what writing desks and ravens have in common? Are you sure that this is the right decision? Because I have five other possible interpretations, and it would be a shame not to consider them all. I simply know how this works, and what you are really up to. Let’s talk about ideas! I want to tell you mine and hear yours! I know this idea doesn’t seem related to our discussion, but I think it ties in. I can sum up our concept in a metaphor. I can think of five different things at once! I can pick up your facial expressions and accent without even thinking about it. Let me tell you a story…" 

How Ne Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

How Te Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

How Fi Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

How Si Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction


Also, 

Si, Se, Ni, Ne are Perceiving functions. These functions are concerned with absorbing life and information. These functions can leave too much info unprocessed- like letting laundry pile up. Life becomes messy. May make bad decisions.

Ti, Te, Fi and Fe are Judging functions. These functions draw conclusions based on received information. They have a desire to move toward an answer, decision, or objective. They can be stubborn to taking in new information that contradicts their own. 

Do you see yourself as mainly a perceiver or judger?


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree that @Coburn has a strong Ne. However, ENFP won't relate so much to inferior Feeling lol!


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Kitty23 said:


> So it looks like you use Te, Fi, Ne, and Si as your primary functions. And you identify as an extrovert right? So that either leaves ESTJ= Te, Si, Ne, Fi....or ENFP= Ne, Fi, Te, Si. Your Ne seems to be really high as well, that's why I'm throwing ENFP out there
> 
> So I would say which dominant function resonates with you more?
> 
> ...


Te-dom description fits better, but yes, I do think I have strong Ne. I'd been considering ENFP for about a year but didn't feel I had enough Ne go justify changing my type.

And yeah, I'm probably a judger based on those descriptions. I'm very much into absorbing new information and ideas, but I ultimately like drawing conclusions and acting on it rather than sitting on new info.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

coagulate said:


> I agree that @Coburn has a strong Ne. However, ENFP won't relate so much to inferior Feeling lol!


Yeah, I also don't relate to inferior Si.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Seeing as all cog functions are preferences and not absolutes, I'm wondering if maybe I'm just a slightly more watered down version of an ESTJ. I have preferred functions but I use others often enough that it sometimes makes me feel very non ESTJ.

Like a cake that was meant to be chocolate but ended up coming out marble.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, could totally be the case. Not every ESTJ and ENFP are gonna be EXACTLY the same. If you're young, I would still consider ENFP. Hopefully all this brought some clarification. I'm just going to say in my opinion I see you mainly use Te, Si, Ne, and Fi as your primary functions


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Kitty23 said:


> Well, not every ESTJ is gonna be EXACTLY the same. If your young, I would still consider ENFP. Hopefully all this brought some clarification. I'm just going to say in my opinion I see you mainly use Te, Si, Ne, and Fi as your primary functions


LOL. I know not every ESTJ is the same, but there are some significant differences I've noticed. But I guess these can be chalked up to...magic. I'm a wizard. Yup, that's it.

And while I'm young on the scale of average life expectancy for my country, I'm probably older than 85% of all people on this site.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok. Then you are an ESTJ wizard


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Kitty23 said:


> Ok. Then you are an ESTJ wizard


I think I'd rather be dwarf. So much attitude packed into that height complex.

But on a serious note, ugh. I'm still an ESTJ? Can I take a nap and wake up as something else? // Kidding. I love me. /// But Siriusly, nothing else? I wonder if enneagram would explain some of the discrepancies.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Enneagram 8 (Eight)

"ETJ (ENTJ, ESTJ). I tend to disagree with Riso & Hudson on this one, who associate of the Eight with Extraverted Intuition (Ne). It seems more appropriate to associate the Eight with Extraverted Thinking (Te), with the ENTJ being its purest embodiment. Granted, some EFPs also display strong Te by way of their tertiary function (e.g., ENFP Steve Jobs) and may fit the bill as Eights." -http://personalityjunkie.com/07/myers-briggs-enneagram-mbti-types-correlations-relationship/

I think your either a 1, 8, or 7. But maybe 8 w7? Either ENFP 8 w7 or ESTJ 8 w7?

The type 7 in you would explain your resonation with Se

I've studied the enneagram for about a year now


----------



## AllyKat (Jan 24, 2014)

@Coburn

For what it's worth, I've never got the impression you were anything other than a Te-dom. Though it's not always obvious to me if someone is ENTJ or ESTJ. Assuming you're as ancient (!) as you say, I'd go for ESTJ - I think Si is far far more adaptable than people give it credit for, but that that adaptability comes with (duh) experience, so you can pretty much end up as anything (wizards included). Though maybe you do just have some unusual Enneagram combination...


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

@Coburn
First of all, I don't have a single clue about enneagram, I hardly know how that works. 

Second, from what I've seen here, you seem to be an ESTJ. 

How well do you know socionics? Cause according to that, we have subtypes as well, being more focused on either Si or Te, and I'd guess that an ESTJ-Si wouldn't look at stereotypical as an ESTJ-Te (me) would, or show as "strong" Te. Also, socionics includes all the functions in the stack, and has Se being as strong as Te for ESTJs, just not a valued function. So that could explain how you can see Se in yourself.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

AllyKat said:


> @Coburn
> 
> For what it's worth, I've never got the impression you were anything other than a Te-dom. Though it's not always obvious to me if someone is ENTJ or ESTJ. Assuming you're as ancient (!) as you say, I'd go for ESTJ - I think Si is far far more adaptable than people give it credit for, but that that adaptability comes with (duh) experience, so you can pretty much end up as anything (wizards included). Though maybe you do just have some unusual Enneagram combination...


Thanks for the thoughts. It's always good to have some additional insight. 

And I'm not that ancient. Just ancient by PerC age standards. 

And you are right, Si is far more adaptable (and dare I say creative) than most people think.



Pinina said:


> @Coburn
> First of all, I don't have a single clue about enneagram, I hardly know how that works.
> 
> Second, from what I've seen here, you seem to be an ESTJ.
> ...


Haha, thanks for the heads up. I just assumed you were a walking dictionary on all personality typology systems.

Do you have links to the subtypes? I'd be happy to read them. And I think we've touched on this before, but I know next to nothing about socionics.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, guess my brief! foray into exploring a new type ended right back where I started. Seems ESTJ is still the best fit.


Thanks all for the help, links, and tests. Even if some of the questions made my teeth grind.

Thanks @Kitty23 for your dedication. Appreciate it.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

After some additional review and reading, thinking it's more likely I'm a Fe user.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

Coburn said:


> After some additional review and reading, thinking it's more likely I'm a Fe user.


Why the fuck am I just finding out about this!? D:

Pilot you piece of shit not you too!! How many more ESTJs do we have to lose? :crying:


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

TopCatLSD said:


> Why the fuck am I just finding out about this!? D:
> 
> Pilot you piece of shit not you too!! How many more ESTJs do we have to lose? :crying:


Welcome to the party, bruh.

And yeah...if it makes you feel better, I think I'm responsible for probably 50% of the posts in the ESTJ forum. So I've definitely fucked up that whole corner of PerC if it turns out I was only a lie.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

Coburn said:


> Welcome to the party, bruh.
> 
> And yeah...if it makes you feel better, I think I'm responsible for probably 50% of the posts in the ESTJ forum. So I've definitely fucked up that whole corner of PerC if it turns out I was only a lie.


Cmon, let's be real here. The ESTJ forum was already fucked up.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

TopCatLSD said:


> Cmon, let's be real here. The ESTJ forum was already fucked up.


Amen to that. That's what happens when you put a cat as king.


----------

